# Upgrading the brake fluid in a 2012 Turbo Beetle



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Have read that, though expensive, Castrol SRF Brake Fluid is unsurpassed with a
Dry Boiling Point of 590 degrees and a Wet Boiling Point of 518 degrees. Also read
that 'Rated #1' was ATE Super Blue - Dry Boil - 536 and Wet - 392. Believe it is 
rated #1 because it is approx. $13, whereas SRF is '4 times' more expensive at
approx $50 per liter. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

The first question is, "Why?" Unless you are tracking the car and boiling the fluid, leave it alone. Upgrade in two years as part of your regular maintenance.

As far as your choice of fluids go, ATE Super Blue is just very popular. People like it because its easy to tell when the fresh fluid comes out during a flush (blue). There are other fluids that are better. My favorite is Motul RBF 600.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Regular brake fluid is weakened by 8% of water yearly and the Castrol SRF is 
extremely water resistant. Much less frequent changes would be needed and you
also need not worry about the added stopping distance you would otherwise be
confronted with. In nine months, standard brake fluid will have wilted by 6% and
possibly more. The better brake fluid evens out in cost over time also.

I'm also trying to find out what the full capacity of brake fluid is in my 2012 Turbo
Beetle? The manual doesn't tell me, and VW Service has checked their computer for
my specific Vin # and they can't tell me either. Is it .75 liter....1 liter....or more?
I don't mind buying a second liter of fluid but at the cost of Castrol SRF I sure 
wouldn't want to if I don't have to. What happened to 'Capacities' that used to 
list all amounts of fluids in the manuals of cars?


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

i think you'l need it anyway to flush through..


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Do you track your car? If not, you're completely wasting your money on expensive motorsport-specific brake fluid. It's also my understanding that many of the high-temp fluids absorb water more quickly. This is not a problem when cars are tracked regulary and get bled/flushed often, but it can be problematic in a street car.


----------



## Deaks2 (Mar 10, 2001)

For the first year of ownership I tracked the car with the factory fill DOT 4 fluid. This year I swapped to ATE Super Blue. I can't tell the difference, but then again I flush my fluid yearly.

Pads and the TyrolSport brass bushings are the best initial upgrade on these cars. I run HP+ up front and StopTech 309's in the rear.

From here: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3272469#post3272469


> Make..........DOT Rating......dry boiling / wer boiling point
> 
> 
> AP Racing 551 - DOT 3 - 527°F (275°C) / 302ºF (145ºC)
> ...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Went to 'Tyrol Sport' (VW speed shop) today with my custom made steel braid brake 
hoses. They said I should continue to use the VW brake fluid but did recommend the
improved caliper bushings that they made 'in house'. Had such a positive improvement
with the 'in house' bushings they developed for the APR/VW Racing short shifter I recently
installed so I had them replace the ones for the calipers. Can feel a stiffer, non sponge like
performance in the brakes now which I feel was enhanced by the stell braid hoses and the
caliper bushing upgrade. P.S. - Anyone adding the APR/VWR short shifter should make sure 
that when installed, you make sure the mechanic makes the setting for the shortest throw
length possible. Feels so much like the great shifter Honda had in their S2000.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Elwood said:


> The first question is, "Why?" Unless you are tracking the car and boiling the fluid, leave it alone. Upgrade in two years as part of your regular maintenance.
> 
> As far as your choice of fluids go, ATE Super Blue is just very popular. People like it because its easy to tell when the fresh fluid comes out during a flush (blue). There are other fluids that are better. My favorite is Motul RBF 600.


 Awesome! thank you, finally I found someone who understands.. 

Super blue is just trendy, as well has been known to eat seals... RBF 600 is my rec too


----------

